# Mara x suddenly not pulling shot



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, my mara x just yesterday did this thing where I when to pull the shot, pump sounded (albeit with maybe a buzzier sound) but got no pressure build up. It had made shot already few minutes before. Multiple tries and no pressure. checked water, topped it up just in case though there was no empty tank light flashing. after a bit, pump came on for a second and when i tried another shot, it worked.

Today, the same thing has happened, one shot fine, 15 mins later, fails. Just heard the pump now again so heading to kitchen to see if it has righted itself..... anyone else see this or know what the problem might be?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SarahA said:


> Hi, my mara x just yesterday did this thing where I when to pull the shot, pump sounded (albeit with maybe a buzzier sound) but got no pressure build up. It had made shot already few minutes before. Multiple tries and no pressure. checked water, topped it up just in case though there was no empty tank light flashing. after a bit, pump came on for a second and when i tried another shot, it worked.
> 
> Today, the same thing has happened, one shot fine, 15 mins later, fails. Just heard the pump now again so heading to kitchen to see if it has righted itself..... anyone else see this or know what the problem might be?


 Next time when you lift the lever and the pump doesn't run, look at the temperature, water and power LED and note what they are doing, then report back.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Pull lever, temp light stays on, water light stays on, power light flashes


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*
Just in case try disabling standby mode
*

*
Standby mode - Enabling/disabling
*



MaraX must be switched off


Lift the coffee lever


Power the machine through the on/off button


The standby status is toggled. 

If the standby is *o*n after 5 seconds the on/off light starts flashing slowly and the status changes to standby *off*.


If the standby is *off *after 5 seconds, all lights flash to confirm the switch to* active *standby



Power cycle (switch off and on) the machine to save the settings


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Tried that but then the same behaviour. Sounds like its going to pull shot but no pressure build.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

ok, update. I opened the hot water valve, poured about half a cup of boiling water out. closed hot water valve. after this, the pump clicked and saw the gauge go to 10 Bar for a second and back to 0. Tried a blind back flush and seemed to be ok though perhaps slight hesitation in the pre infusion tho not 100pc sure. Then tried a shot, seemed to pour ok.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Any chance you can grab some video if it happens again...tricky I know...but it might help.


----------



## SarahA (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks for your help. will do...


----------

